# Is This A Good Price On An '08 Outback Loft Toy Hauler?



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a chance to purchase an Outback Loft Toy Hauler for $19,000 including the weight distribution hitch. The unit is in new condition and was purchased new last spring and used about 5 times. Purchase price was about $28,000 and I am paying what the guy owes the bank for it.

It seems like a real good deal to me but I would like to hear it from current Outback owners.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> I have a chance to purchase an Outback Loft Toy Hauler for $19,000 including the weight distribution hitch. The unit is in new condition and was purchased new last spring and used about 5 times. Purchase price was about $28,000 and I am paying what the guy owes the bank for it.
> 
> It seems like a real good deal to me but I would like to hear it from current Outback owners.
> 
> ...


If this is the unit you are looking for, it sounds like a great deal! The weight distribution hitch is an added bonus. Be sure to post pictures if you go for it. Also, welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Call lakeshore first. When I went to go look for a loft first lakeshore beat out everyones local price around here in NJ by like $8,000. Not sure if they have any lofts or can get any but its worth a call. If you can buy a brand new one with full warranty for the same price or close might be worth it.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

forceten said:


> Call lakeshore first. When I went to go look for a loft first lakeshore beat out everyones local price around here in NJ by like $8,000. Not sure if they have any lofts or can get any but its worth a call. If you can buy a brand new one with full warranty for the same price or close might be worth it.


I didn't really think to call them because they don't seem to have any "Lofts" in their inventory. I purchased my last camper from RVWHOLESALERS.COM back in '03 and at that time I saved $6000 over the local retail price, so it didn't quite hurt so bad when I sold it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

rdrunr said:


> Call lakeshore first. When I went to go look for a loft first lakeshore beat out everyones local price around here in NJ by like $8,000. Not sure if they have any lofts or can get any but its worth a call. If you can buy a brand new one with full warranty for the same price or close might be worth it.


I didn't really think to call them because they don't seem to have any "Lofts" in their inventory. I purchased my last camper from RVWHOLESALERS.COM back in '03 and at that time I saved $6000 over the local retail price, so it didn't quite hurt so bad when I sold it a couple of weeks ago.
[/quote]

They can get RV's not on their lot sometimes from other places. Never hurts to call and see.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> I have a chance to purchase an Outback Loft Toy Hauler for $19,000 including the weight distribution hitch. The unit is in new condition and was purchased new last spring and used about 5 times. Purchase price was about $28,000 and I am paying what the guy owes the bank for it.
> 
> It seems like a real good deal to me but I would like to hear it from current Outback owners.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing that I hadn't bought this one seeing I found a brand new one for the same price!


----------

